
Intel 8080 CPU Made from TTL Logic ICs (Japanese) - userbinator
http://www.alles.or.jp/~thisida/mycpu_mokuji_new1.html
======
timonoko
In the army in 1978 I was programming 8080-based tester for russian vacuum
tube anti-aircraft computer. They wanted me to give some lessons for other
guys in the shop. I suggested we employ some 100 conscripts to make a working
CPU-simulator. Totally good idea, but they were not even amused.

------
userbinator
Translated version:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.alles.or.jp%2F~thisida%2Fmycpu_mokuji_new1.html)

Picture of the final version:

[http://www.alles.or.jp/~thisida/mycpu448.html](http://www.alles.or.jp/~thisida/mycpu448.html)

